# governer adjustment



## bradcrerar (Jan 11, 2013)

I replace the carb on my generac xp8000e In doing so I removed the governer lever and now can't get it to idle right. Is there an easy way to re-assemble the lever ans set the governer


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

The best I can tell you to do is to contact Generac and see if they can provide you with a service manual. I believe you can find Generacs 800 number with a Google search. Roger


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Again I'd suggest you take it to someone that knows what they are doing. 
If you still want to pursue trying it yourself, I'll see if I can walk you threw it.
Have you removed the bell crank lever with the holes and connector rod from the shaft that is going threw the crankcase? Do you remember which hole the connector was in? Do you still have the spring and recall it's correct location?
Do you know of another engine you can look at and photograph?


----------



## bradcrerar (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I took it to the local Generac service person to reset the governor. we got hit with the snow so I'm not sure when it'll be ready.


----------



## bradcrerar (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally got it back $50 later, it runs perfect, thanks for the advice!!


----------

